# Bunk Ladder



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I made a ladder for the bunks in my 28 RSDS. The ladder is 34 in tall. I drilled a hole thru the bottom rung and used a threaded rod thru the rung and 2 brackets which are secured to the floor of the carpeted step. It can now be used for either bunk and will not slip. My girls love it.




























John

I tried Mike, somday I ll get the pic in the post.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

There ya go John

That looks great!!! good idea







.
Mike


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

If you had put it on a turntable and made it extend then.....Oh wait it's not a ladder truck is it?????









It does look great.

Gary


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Very ingenious and usefull. Good one!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

John,

That's one great looking mod! Only one I've seen like it. Good idea.









Mark


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

That's an excellent idea, John. It made me wonder what folks are doing about top bunk rails. My 9 year old granddaughter is certain she's going to fall on the "sleeper" down below in the OB23. Anyone create a rail or know where to purchase one?


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

Very cool, I guess I need to make a "honey do mod" list for Dale now (the shelf and the ladder)


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Nonny, I made rails for my 26RS by removing the stock MDO trim pieces, and using 1x10 Poplar instead. Follow the links to the gallery and some pic's.

curb side bunks

Street side bunks

I have since painted both white to match the rest of the cabinetry.

Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I made rails for the top bunks. I used 2 L shelf brackets with a 5 in piece of pine. I screwed them into the studs under the mattress figuring I will never not need them there. When I get them covered in cloth or vinyl, will post pic.

John


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Top notch work, creative and unique! You with the Outbackers Famous.










Congrats I'm impressed!


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I'm impressed, too, with both designs. Not only did you create an awesome mod, Tim, it looks like you created a couple of awesome kids! Thanks for sharing your ideas. My only concern is that my bunk is over a queen size bed and I don't know how she'll get up there and get over the rail. I really like the ladder John created. I've got to discuss this with my son, Grunt0311, who will actually create and install my mod, but I'm thinking there may be a way to design a ladder, which could be pulled up and slid in a slot to serve as a rail. Pipe dream? Probably, I'm not too creative. I'm just thinking we have to put the ladder out of the way of the queen bed occupant but still readily available for my granddaughter for her mid-night potty runs. Just brainstorming.... Thanks!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Great job John
That is a very cool mod









Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

nonny, thanks. I can only take credit for one of the kids in the photo's though. The little girl is mine. The boy is the 9 year old son of my daughter's god parents. He just happened to be in the camper when I took the pictures.

Tim


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

tdvffjohn, Nicely done on the ladder. Question: Do you store it in the vertical position when you travel? If so, how do you keep it from flopping one way or the other?

Jody


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I used a threaded rod thru the bottom rung and cap nuts on each side. I cut the rod for a snug fit and then used plastic washers between the wood and the bracket and between bracket and the nut enabling it to be snugged up nicely. It stays standing up during travel. When it is standing straight it is out of the DW way when she packs the clothes in the dresser.

It moves back and forth easily.

John


----------

